# After Mt Rushmore...then Where



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Hello everyone...

We are looking for suggestions for a campground between Mt Rushmore and Coeur d'Alene. I'd rather find something fun to do then just drive 12 hours between these cities.

Please let me know of spots you like along the way.

Full hookups...dry camping...either way is fine with me.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

On our "Land Cruise" in 2006 we did it this way...

Day 01 [6/18] Portland->>Lewiston, ID (Staying at Hells Gate State Park)
Day 02 [6/19] ->> Butte MT (Staying at Butte KOA)
Day 03 [6/20] ->> Buffalo WY (Staying at Buffalo KOA)
Day 04 [6/21] ->> Hill City SD (Staying at Rafter J Bar Ranch) [Nice off-the-beaten-track drive]

Ed


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

LarryTheOutback said:


> On our "Land Cruise" in 2006 we did it this way...
> 
> Day 01 [6/18] Portland->>Lewiston, ID (Staying at Hells Gate State Park)
> Day 02 [6/19] ->> Butte MT (Staying at Butte KOA)
> ...


If I remember correctly, you were not impressed with these KOA's..??

Did your bikes get stolen at one of them?


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

LarryTheOutback said:


> On our "Land Cruise" in 2006 we did it this way...
> 
> Day 01 [6/18] Portland->>Lewiston, ID (Staying at Hells Gate State Park)
> Day 02 [6/19] ->> Butte MT (Staying at Butte KOA)
> ...


We are going to try our hand at Geocaching (sp?) on our extended trip to Disney World. We are taking 16 days to make the round trip, driving 300-400 miles each day and then playing a few hours.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Where were you planning to stay in Rapid City? When we make our trek to Quebec this summer we plan on stopping (overnighting) at Rushmore and spending a few hours there the next morning before moving on.

As for your question the only thing that is a big draw between Rapid City and Coeur d Alene is Yellowstone. That can be a trip in itself and should not be too crowded mid June.


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Hello everyone...
> 
> We are looking for suggestions for a campground between Mt Rushmore and Coeur d'Alene. I'd rather find something fun to do then just drive 12 hours between these cities.
> 
> ...


After our stop at Mt Rushmore we are headed to Colter Bay Village in Grand Tetons. That drive is ~8.5 hours.
But, if you don't want to head down into WY, I'm sure someone can point you in the direction of a great place to stay in MT. I know you like to fish, and I'm sure there are PLENTY of great fishing spots up that way.

--Greg


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> Where were you planning to stay in Rapid City? When we make our trek to Quebec this summer we plan on stopping (overnighting) at Rushmore and spending a few hours there the next morning before moving on.
> 
> As for your question the only thing that is a big draw between Rapid City and Coeur d Alene is Yellowstone. That can be a trip in itself and should not be too crowded mid June.


We are staying at Rafter J-Bar RV resort in Rapid City (well...25 mins from there I guess) for 3 nights and then we want to hit something else for 1 one in Montana. Yelllowstone would require more than one nights, so we are planning that next summer.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

You'll be going right by the Little Bighorn National Monument. I think it's around a 1/2 days drive from Mt. Rushmore. If I were spending a day though I'd head for the Rockies in Western MT.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> You'll be going right by the Little Bighorn National Monument. I think it's around a 1/2 days drive from Mt. Rushmore. If I were spending a day though I'd head for the Rockies in Western MT.


Great...adding that to the list of possible stops!!!

Keep them coming.


----------



## carr3rules (Sep 27, 2005)

There is also Devils Tower in eastern Wyoming.


----------



## AAA Colorado (Apr 17, 2008)

Rafter J is a good choice,







we stayed there last year and are coming back this summer. When will you be there?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

AAA Colorado said:


> Rafter J is a good choice,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


June 16th to the 19th.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

If you want to head south a bit, you can stop in at Central Ferry Campground in Clarkston WA. My in-laws just started there as camp hosts. They say that it is very nice and right on the snake river, bordering Washington and Idaho. If you stop in, speak to Jim and Marilyn and tell them Aaron sent you. Have fun on your trip.







If you go through the northwest corner of Wyoming/Montana/North Dakota, Devils Tower is a sight to see. It is the nations first National Park. The KOA is right at the entrance to the park and they show the classic movie Close Encounters of the Third Kind every night.







No joke, they show it outdoors on the side of the building.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

ALASKA PFLOCK said:


> Devils Tower is a sight to see. It is the nations first National Park. The KOA is right at the entrance to the park and they show the classic movie Close Encounters of the Third Kind every night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We are thinking of 1-2 night at the KOA before Rafter J. It looks like 1 day there might be enough. There is not much else out there!
Brian


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

We loved Little Bighorn National Monument....what dates will you be there? We, coincidentally, were there last year for the reenactment. There are two.....the one we went to near the RV park is on the river, with the native american perspective.....very good!

Custer's Last Stand Reenactment

Don't forget to stop by Devil's Tower (make sure to watch Close Encounters the night before







). You could even stop by on your way East!

What a great trip and time you all will have!!!!!


----------

